
Watching – A a TV and movie recommendation website powered by the NY Times - tschwimmer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/27/arts/television/introducing-watching-tv-movies-what-to-watch.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
alexdgg
in tired of the Times asking for money, im just going to hide the posts from
them

